# Team Fitzgerald, Buyer Be Aware!!



## Wardo59 (Nov 20, 2019)

Buyer Be Aware!!
Booked a hunt on Aug 8 for my grandson and I. Guy took 1500$ deposit, promised a"hunt of a lifetime", free Matthews bow, camo, and boots for my Grandson. He even told my Grandson he was getting put on the Junior Pro Staff and he would be taping the hunt for his TV show!! The bow never came, the hunt never happened and it took some serious threats and a complaint to the Better Business Bureau to finally get our money back after 3 months. Imagine the disappointment my 13yr old Grandson experienced! The stories have came out of the woodwork since this happened! Really quite sad they do business this way...


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

The warnings have been on this site for a couple years, sorry to hear of your disappointment.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome to M.S.:Welcome:


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

That's pitiful. Sorry you had to deal with all that bs.


----------



## Wardo59 (Nov 20, 2019)

Sad they are able to do this for a few years.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

How are they still doing business?


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Is Mathews Archery really still even associated with this Clown Show?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

They should bring back public stoning for people like that. They are worthless to society.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I put a warning on another thread here last year about them and not being forthright with their product ordering. I say it in that manner because I did end up receiving what I ordered well after the season was over. It certainly didn't do me any good at that point in time. Sorry to hear about your loss. While you didn't get the opportunity to get to pig hunt with those guys might be disappointing, it might be an opportunity for your grandson to go for a walk in the woods with his grandfather and get a couple braces of squirrels!! That sounds like a better time anyways!!


----------



## Wardo59 (Nov 20, 2019)

A


MallardMaster said:


> I put a warning on another thread here last year about them and not being forthright with their product ordering. I say it in that manner because I did end up receiving what I ordered well after the season was over. It certainly didn't do me any good at that point in time. Sorry to hear about your loss. While you didn't get the opportunity to get to pig hunt with those guys might be disappointing, it might be an opportunity for your grandson to go for a walk in the woods with his grandfather and get a couple braces of squirrels!! That sounds like a better time anyways!!


Absolutely!! We went bow hunting and gun hunting! We experienced some great times together, memories, traditions, fun and life lessons.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Lost a lot of respect for those guys after reading this thread.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dan has been in the news way back in the 80s with his violating and fake vids in game ranches. Claiming fair Chase and shooting deer in pens. Also was a taxidermist and screwed many customers. He's as Trump would say " Fake."


----------



## flatsman (Jan 15, 2001)

They screwed me out of $20 or so bucks last year. I reported them to bbb and contacted them every way I could for months. I had forgotten about it and now I’m mad again lol. Pretty sad “Christians”


----------

